# My 2013 Vacations in Pictures



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, I'm expanding my horizons from my flagship threads, *Bay Area in Pictures* and *Bay Area Transit in Pictures*, and I am evolving into creating a thread focusing on vacations away from the San Francisco Bay Area. To me, even an overnight stay could be called a vacation because a common characteristic of such trips would be long drives, a lot of walking, and of course, tons of pictures to share!

So, to give you a little taste of my vacations, let me show you my most recent journey to the Central California coast and Southern California. In four days, my family went to the following destinations... (Note: images to be shared here will come from both my *Flickr* and *Photobucket* collections.)

Side trip: *Big Sur*


DSC01424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*Hearst Castle*, San Simeon


DSC01892 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01955 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02224 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Side trip: *Cambria*


DSC02393 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Side trip: *Solvang*


DSC02571 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02582 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Side trip: *Ronald Reagan National Library*, Simi Valley


DSC02710 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Side trip: *Staples Center* and *Downtown Los Angeles*


DSC02811 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC02817 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
*Disney California Adventure* and *Anaheim*


DSC03034 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC03163 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
I'm looking forward to sharing every nook and cranny of my short, yet sweet excursion through California, focusing on San Luis Obispo, Santa Barbara, Los Angeles, and Orange Counties. As always, questions are always welcome on any of the images I post here. :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos from your vacations and thanks for sharing them


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Good, very nice photos from your vacations and thanks for sharing them


It's just a start, my friend... Wait until I start my entire showcase, as I will select the best—and some quirky—pics from my long road trip.  It might also include road signs and highway shots too, so stay tuned.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

So, let's begin the Central and Southern California Journey with little highlights...

*Day 1* of the journey brings us from my place up in the North Bay (Novato) all the way down to Big Sur in the Central California coast...

​
Leaving very early at 4am from the north, the roads were in great condition: no traffic along the I-880 and US-101 corridors, and breakfast was already on the road in Morgan Hill...







​
Dawn breaks along US-101 heading further south towards Gilroy and Monterey...








DSC01422 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01421 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Arriving in Big Sur, despite the fog that blanketed California Highway 1:


DSC01424 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01425 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01427 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01429 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01431 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Continuing along Highway 1 heading south on *Day 1* towards *Hearst Castle*.

​
Back on the road, we even had an opportunity to watch a movie early on!


DSC01432 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01435 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01436 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01437 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01440 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01442 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01443 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01445 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01447 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

The mission for day 1 is to visit *Hearst Castle*. Once dreamed of by philanthropist and media mogul William Randolph Hearst, this castle was built after he got immense inspiration from his travels around Europe with his mother starting at age 10, and his reason for building a grand, lavish residence: he doesn't want to live in a tent anymore, and his bungalow would be a bit too small to accommodate his guests and his growing media empire, Hearst Publishing. His masterpiece, perched on top of what he called "La Cuesta Encantada" -- Spanish for the Enchanted Hill -- has 165 rooms, two swimming pools (indoor and outdoor), two tennis courts, three smaller bungalows (House of the Sea, House of the Mountains, and House of the Sun), a large garden with lots of staircases, and a long winding road that starts from Highway 1... along with thousands of acres of open land reserved for his family's ranching operations... makes it an idyllic place to visit, especially during a summer afternoon when the heat isn't that oppressive and the fog has risen from the ground below.

More information about Hearst Castle can be read here

Part 1: arriving at the Visitor Center


DSC01448 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01449 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01453 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01455 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01457 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Some license plates I haven't seen before... and a bumper sticker.


DSC01456 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01459 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01460 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01462 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01463 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 2: Visitor Center shots.


DSC01466 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01468 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01469 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01471 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01472 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01473 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01474 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01476 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01477 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01478 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 3: choosing a tour and other sights at the Visitor Center. Also includes a visit to the mini museum that highlights the profiles of W.R. Hearst's parents, George and Phoebe Apperson Hearst.


DSC01479 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01481 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01483 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01485 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01486 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01487 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01488 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01489 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01490 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01491 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Budak Melayu (Jul 18, 2009)

^^
Nice Pic... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Budak Melayu said:


> ^^
> Nice Pic... hno: hno: hno:


Thanks! But, what's with the hno:? Is there something wrong that you'd like me to address?


----------



## Budak Melayu (Jul 18, 2009)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Thanks! But, what's with the hno:? Is there something wrong that you'd like me to address?


^^
this is hno:hno:hno: (how to interact with the body only indonesian people), and it's mean = all your photos are very amazing kay:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ah ok. I didn't know that! Well, thank you very much indeed!

For today, let's continue with even more Day 1 shots at *Hearst Castle*.

Part 4: even more shots from the museum at the Visitor Center. If any of the images seem to be unclear, feel free to ask.


DSC01492 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01493 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01494 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01495 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
The museum also describes the life of Julia Morgan, the head architect to molding, shaping, and building W.R. Hearst's dream castle.


DSC01497 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01496 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01498 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
The following images present the ideas from both Hearst and Morgan on building the castle:


DSC01499 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01500 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01501 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 5: even more photos and information about the plans and outcomes of Hearst Castle.




DSC01503 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01505 by anthonynachor, on Flickr



​
One of the rooms *not* covered in my tours: the Assembly Room.

​
The museum also covers Hearst as an antiques collector, in which you will see how he has arranged them in my walking tours.


DSC01507 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01508 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01510 by anthonynachor, on Flickr

​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase, part 1: even more pictures from *Big Sur* and Highway 1.









​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Bonus showcase, part 2: even more images from *Hearst Castle*, at the Visitor Center.























​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 6: even more images from the Museum, which chronicles Hearst's roles as a Collector and Publisher.

















​
Another room not covered in my walking tours: the Dining Room.

​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, even more images from *Hearst Castle*...

Part 7: more from the Museum, now showcasing William Randolph Hearst's career as a publisher, movie producer, and owner of a media empire.



















​
Part 8: moving on from the Museum to the *Hearst Castle Theater*, which presents a 40-minute documentary, entitled _Building the Dream_. The movie describes the life of William Robert Hearst, from his family background and European journeys during his childhood, to the formation of his dream to build a castle along with his friend, architect Julia Morgan, and how the castle became a favorite hangout spot for celebrities and politicians, personally invited by Hearst himself.




DSC01512 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 9: since I had nothing to do while waiting for the first tour leaving 40 minutes earlier than what we originally booked (12:20pm instead of 1pm), I took the opportunity to walk back to the car and have some snacks... but not without walking towards the buses I've seen earlier and taken even more of them in detail (this is where my transit hat comes in handy!). These buses, made by Bluebird (a major producer of school buses here in the United States), use compressed natural gas (CNG) as its fuel, have colorful ads inviting tourists to visit the rest of the Central California coast (from San Luis Obispo to Solvang), and carry visitors between the Visitors Center and the base of Hearst Castle.

From what I've observed, two gates are operational, in which buses leave every 10 minutes or so, for the following:

- *Gate 1* is the boarding gate for the *Grand Rooms* tour and for special events. The Grand Rooms Tour is the most popular of the four tours on offer, and these buses usually fill up very quickly.

- *Gate 2*, at the time I was there, was not in use.

- *Gate 3* is the boarding gate for the other three tours inside the castle, namely, the *Designing the Dream*, *Cottages and Kitchens*, and *Upstairs Suites*.

So, here are the buses and the depot with the CNG refilling stations.


DSC01516 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01518 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01519 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01520 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01521 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01523 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01524 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01526 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01528 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01530 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 10: some random images from the parking lot at Hearst Castle and the Visitor Center.


DSC01532 by anthonynachor, on Flickr













​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

For today, I will showcase the start of the climb from the Visitor Center to the actual castle. Taking the shuttle bus up to the base of Hearst Castle takes around 10 minutes, going through meandering roads that William Randolph Hearst, Julia Morgan, and the rest of his architectural and engineering teams built so that one can enjoy viewing the castle from multiple angles. What's interesting about the climb is that the road leading to the castle splits into two around halfway through the climb and again as one nears the entrance to Hearst's masterpiece. And Alex Trebek (yes, the host of *Jeopardy!*) acts as the narrator as he describes the thoughts of W.R. Hearst as he built the castle, from the vast ocean views to the rolling hills to even owning a large (40,000 acre) ranch hosting to hundreds of cattle. He even describes the pergula that one can see on the left side when climbing up where Hearst used it to ride down his horses with his friends, and he also describes the zoo in which Hearst personally maintained (watch out for the zebras along Hwy 1, Trebek said!). And before boarding, each tour group will be taken a photo by a professional photographer, in which someone will hold a ticket in order for the photos to be picked up after descending from the Castle.

Yes, there is one ranch located at the base of the roadway, but I haven't managed to take a clear image of that; the rest, enjoy! And on this post, I will finally reveal the tours I'll be doing...

Part 11: heading to the gate, awaiting boarding and departure...


DSC01533 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01534 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
I love food, but I thought I'd take this tour the next time I visit:


DSC01536 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01538 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01539 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01542 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Part 12: leaving the Visitor Center and heading to the Castle.


DSC01545 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01546 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01547 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Private road heading to the Hearst Ranch:


DSC01548 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01549 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01550 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01552 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01553 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01554 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 29: continuing the long, meandering, yet interesting walk around Hearst's masterpiece...


DSC01771 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01772 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01773 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01774 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01775 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01776 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01777 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01778 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01779 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01780 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 30: even more images from inside a bedroom...


DSC01781 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01782 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01783 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01784 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01785 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
And now, we enter yet another bedroom with a true Spanish appeal in it... the clue lies in that large red semi-circular cloth.


DSC01787 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01789 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01790 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01791 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01792 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

the castle is absolutely grandiose and opulently decorated like those religous icons and paintings, silk Persian rugs, gilded statuettes and so on and so forth.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

marlonbasman said:


> the castle is absolutely grandiose and opulently decorated like those religous icons and paintings, silk Persian rugs, gilded statuettes and so on and so forth.


Ah yes. I truly loved the castle so much, I'm looking into visiting it again next year and do the two other tours, including the Grand Rooms Tour and the Kitchens Tour. :yes:

Since I've been away for the past few days, I'll catch up by continuing on with the rest of the *Hearst Castle* showcase...

Part 31:


DSC01794 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01796 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01797 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01798 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01799 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01800 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01801 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01802 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01803 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01804 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 32:


DSC01805 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01806 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01808 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01810 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01811 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01812 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01814 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01815 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01816 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01817 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 33:


DSC01818 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01819 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01820 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01822 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01823 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01824 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01825 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01826 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01827 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01828 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 34:


DSC01829 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01830 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01831 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01832 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01833 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01834 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01835 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01836 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01837 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01838 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 35: finally out of the castle after a meandering walk through the various fantasy bedrooms... walking through the gardens again towards the *tennis courts*.


DSC01839 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01840 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01841 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01842 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01843 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01844 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01845 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01847 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01848 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01850 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 36: going through the underground *dressing rooms*. There are two sets of dressing rooms, one for men, another for women, in which those were used to prepare guests for outdoor leisure and physical activities, from tennis to picnics. Also in this set: the *indoor pool*, laced with gold and a diving area.


DSC01851 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01852 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01853 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01854 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01855 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01856 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01858 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01859 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01861 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01862 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 37: continuing a tour of the *indoor pool* before heading out.


DSC01863 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01865 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01866 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01867 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01869 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01870 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01871 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01872 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01873 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01874 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 38: concluding the first tour, heading towards an intermission.


DSC01875 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01876 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01877 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01878 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01879 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01880 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01881 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01882 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01883 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01884 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 39: with an intermission of around 45 minutes, I've got my own chance to walk around the gardens and grounds on my own...


DSC01886 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01887 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01888 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01889 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01890 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01892 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01893 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01894 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01896 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01897 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 40: the intermission allowed me to browse through more of Hearst Castle's gardens and the *Neptune Pool* again. (Note: if you've missed pics from the Neptune Pool the first time around in the previous parts, you can see them here again)


DSC01898 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01899 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01901 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01902 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01903 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01905 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01906 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01907 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01909 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01910 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

So for today, I will be posting a few new pics from my latest vacation in Vegas... taken from my hotel room. 





​


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful pictures and there are lots of extraordinary stuffs at the Hearst mansion, some are really priceless. Do you have to pay to get in the mansion?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

My apologies again for not updating this thread (along with my companion threads), and I will be working hard today to provide as many updates as possible... from my *Flickr* collection.

@skylark I did... and the prices are per tour. Here are the prices:


DSC01481 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
So, to move along: part 41 is still the intermission part of the Hearst Castle walk...


DSC01912 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01913 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01914 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01915 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01916 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01918 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01919 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01921 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01922 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 42:


DSC01923 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01926 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01927 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01928 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01929 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01931 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01933 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01934 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01936 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01937 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 43:


DSC01938 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01940 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01943 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01944 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01945 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01947 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01948 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01949 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01952 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01953 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 44:


DSC01957 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01959 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01961 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01962 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01963 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01969 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01970 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01972 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01973 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01974 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Part 45:


DSC01975 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01976 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01978 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01979 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01981 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01982 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01983 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01984 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01986 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


DSC01988 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

good job....fod...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------

